# Anyone been to China?



## MeBelle

Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.

Have any dos or don'ts to offer?

TIA


----------



## MeBelle

39 views and no advice?


----------



## editec

I ate off China once.

A hour later the dish was still dirty.


----------



## MeBelle

editec said:


> I ate off China once.
> 
> A hour later the dish was still dirty.


----------



## Esmeralda

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



I've been to China, twice. Where are you going to be in China?  How long are you going to be there?

I've been to Shanghai, Bejing, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, Shantou, and Choazhou and a bit of countryside.  It's a big country. Where will you be?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Bring bibles.  Lots and lots of bibles.  Chinese translation.  Thanks. - J.


----------



## Mr Natural

The stores with the neon sign cats are not petshops.


----------



## uscitizen

I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners.  I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks 
Virtually no baked bread either.


----------



## Esmeralda

uscitizen said:


> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners.  I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks
> Virtually no baked bread either.



I was in China last year, and also 20 years ago.  It has changed a lot.  Definitely can get baked bread, croissants, bagels, etc.  Depending where you are, you can get pretty much what you can get anywhere.  When I was there 20 years ago, I was with a Chinese friend and stayed with her family.  I can eat with chopsticks as easily as with a fork.  

When I was there last year, I was on a bus one day.  I was asking if someone could tell me when my stop came up.  The only people on the bus were Chinese.  (This was in Bejing.)  I was 'talking' to an older Chinese couple. The  husband actually got off the bus with me, while his wife went on home, so he could give me directions to my destination from my stop. He then had to wait and catch the next bus home.  They were so nice! Everyone was very nice, friendly and helpful.  

If you go to a hotel that caters mainly to Chinese people, you will probably not be very comfortable as the standards and the food are different.  Or, you can experience the difference: Viva la difference!  Hotels for Chinese people are cheaper.


----------



## Mad Scientist

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA


Never been to China but when I travel I follow a few rules:
1. Eat *all* the food.
2. Don't buy *any* fashionable clothing.

If China is anything like Korea I'd tell you not to drink the water, just bottled.

Do that and you won't have any regrets. Enjoy.


----------



## Rocko

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



I was in China 10 years ago. I visited Tianjin and Beijing. I was completely blown away by the tall buildings, public art, and the overall decadence. And over the last ten year these cities have grown tenfold. You're really in for a special trip.


----------



## Esmeralda

Rocko said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in China 10 years ago. I visited Tianjin and Beijing. I was completely blown away by the tall buildings, public art, and the overall decadence. And over the last ten year these cities have grown tenfold. You're really in for a special trip.
Click to expand...


In the past 8-9 years, China has built nearly 32,000 miles of highway/expressway.  That's just one way it's changed in the past ten years.


----------



## Saigon

I don't know China well, but one thing that has surprised me is how regional the food is. Maybe in the US where you have much better regional Chinese food everyone knows this, but I was kinda surprised to find that many of the things I might consider basics simply didn't exist in some parts of the country at all. 

It's certainly good to know a bit about the classic food in each area you head to, as food is such a major part of travel - for me, anyway.


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA




Where exactly are you going? How long will you stay?


----------



## Unkotare

Jeremiah said:


> Bring bibles.  Lots and lots of bibles.  Chinese translation.  Thanks. - J.




No, don't do that.


----------



## t_polkow

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring bibles.  Lots and lots of bibles.  Chinese translation.  Thanks. - J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't do that.
Click to expand...


That's right Don't, the people who suggest doing that are christian fundamentalist lunatics who want to proselytize and are not welcome there. There are China's laws that ban bringing Bibles into China. If you have your own personal one no problem, but bringing  many in will get you persona non grata or worse.  

I have been to China numerous times over the last few years Beijing,Shanghai and Chongqing. Every time I go it changes so fast with the building boom and freeway construction. Dress comfortably when not on business , the hotels are international so no big difference, plenty of western food in the big cities, but try the local food to.


----------



## sfcalifornia

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



I've been to Hong Kong and Taiwan but have not visited China.  I did just fly through Beijing a couple of months ago and had an interesting time in the airport lounge getting on the wifi.

First I had to scan my passport into a machine in order to get a passcode.  Then I had to log on to the government site and register.  Had to get two passcodes because I kept trying to log on through Google and after about 10 minutes I remembered Google doesn't work in China LOL.  

How long are you going and where?  Have a great trip!


----------



## Lipush

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



Food market in Beijing is a must see.

The great wall of China is very impressive (Make sure you do not go there on a Sunday, though), and the Forbidden city is beautiful.

Guilin is a beautiful city as well, enjoyed visiting it very much

Though the most impressive and the top must see in China, in my opinion, is _Hangzhou_. Place of paradise. _cannot_ miss it!


----------



## MeBelle

Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
I will have more info soon.
Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.

I do know we will be looking at undeveloped real estate.
Bringing Western medical facilities to the East.


----------



## MeBelle

uscitizen said:


> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners. * I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks *
> Virtually no baked bread either.



I am not  skilled at eating with sticks.
Are you advising I bring sporks with me?


----------



## Lipush

MeBelle60 said:


> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.



One more important thing-

Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table.

If it's tasty, it's tasty.

Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!


----------



## Lipush

MeBelle60 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners. * I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks *
> Virtually no baked bread either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not  skilled at eating with sticks.
> Are you advising I bring sporks with me?
Click to expand...


In 'western' restaurants they usually have those. But bring a set for any case.


----------



## MeBelle

Lipush said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more important thing-
> 
> *Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table*.
> 
> If it's tasty, it's tasty.
> 
> Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!
Click to expand...


Would he tell me the truth?

I have some very good Chinese friends that were married a few years ago.
If I couldn't identify it, we made the young ones try it.
If they were OK with it, it was a go for me.
I don't care much for sea cucumber.


----------



## Lipush

MeBelle60 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more important thing-
> 
> *Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table*.
> 
> If it's tasty, it's tasty.
> 
> Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would he tell me the truth?
> 
> I have some very good Chinese friends that were married a few years ago.
> If I couldn't identify it, we made the young ones try it.
> If they were OK with it, it was a go for me.
> I don't care much for sea cucumber.
Click to expand...


I have been in China for 17 days. Having trouble with food (besides personal problems in which I do not tend to try new types of food easily, and I cannot eat pork or Seafood), I lived on rice, veggies and Mcdonalds!

China was beautiful, but when it came to food, I starved mostly! lol.

Best advice given, take dry snacks with you, if you feel really hungry.

In china they have very small meals, so you need every food you can keep.


----------



## Sallow

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



Where in China are you going?

I've been to Shanghai, Guangzou, Hong Kong and Taipei..


----------



## Sallow

t_polkow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring bibles.  Lots and lots of bibles.  Chinese translation.  Thanks. - J.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right Don't, the people who suggest doing that are christian fundamentalist lunatics who want to proselytize and are not welcome there. There are China's laws that ban bringing Bibles into China. If you have your own personal one no problem, but bringing  many in will get you persona non grata or worse.
> 
> I have been to China numerous times over the last few years Beijing,Shanghai and Chongqing. Every time I go it changes so fast with the building boom and freeway construction. Dress comfortably when not on business , the hotels are international so no big difference, plenty of western food in the big cities, but try the local food to.
Click to expand...


I've visited Shanghai twice.

Man..what a difference a year will make there!


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> I do know we will be looking at undeveloped real estate.
> Bringing Western medical facilities to the East.




Bring a bunch of small, inexpensive little things from, of, or that represent your hometown/state/region/etc. Little 'thank you' gifts for the many people who will do you little favors and/or show you hospitality while you are in their country. Certainly not required, but it will enhance your image (esp. in more rural areas) as a thoughtful, considerate visitor.


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners. * I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks *
> Virtually no baked bread either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not  skilled at eating with sticks.
> Are you advising I bring sporks with me?
Click to expand...



Don't call them "sticks." Devote the all of ten minutes it will take to learn how to use chopsticks. It's not difficult, and it will make you look like much more of a civilized visitor. Before you leave, make yourself eat with chopsticks for a couple of days at home and you'll have it mastered for the rest of your life. Certainly most people/places will be happy to provide you with at least a spoon if you need it, but if you can eat without being afraid of chopsticks you won't look like some helpless, overgrown baby.


----------



## Unkotare

Lipush said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more important thing-
> 
> *Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table*.
> 
> If it's tasty, it's tasty.
> 
> Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would he tell me the truth?
> 
> I have some very good Chinese friends that were married a few years ago.
> If I couldn't identify it, we made the young ones try it.
> If they were OK with it, it was a go for me.
> I don't care much for sea cucumber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been in China for 17 days. Having trouble with food (besides personal problems in which I do not tend to try new types of food easily, and I cannot eat pork or Seafood), I lived on rice, veggies and Mcdonalds!
> 
> China was beautiful, but when it came to food, I starved mostly! lol.
> 
> Best advice given, take dry snacks with you, if you feel really hungry.
> 
> In china they have very small meals, so you need every food you can keep.
Click to expand...




Picky eaters make poor travelers.


If you don' limit yourself to set meals at sit-down restaurants that are specifically for tourists you  can get all the food you can possibly eat, and for a fraction of the price.


----------



## uscitizen

MeBelle60 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners. * I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks *
> Virtually no baked bread either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not  skilled at eating with sticks.
> Are you advising I bring sporks with me?
Click to expand...

Probably not a bad idea.  However you get pretty good fast at eating with sticks when it is all you have


----------



## Unkotare

American Communist said:


> TIA


Never been to China but when I travel I follow a few rules:
1. Eat *all* the food...[/QUOTE]




If you are eating at a private home, certainly eat everything presented to you (expressing great enthusiasm and appreciation) but do NOT eat every scrap on your plate. Leave a little (if only a little) on your plate when you are done eating.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Lipush said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more important thing-
> 
> Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table.
> 
> If it's tasty, it's tasty.
> 
> Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!
Click to expand...


Asians have a saying:  Anything that walks, crawls, swims or flies with its back to heaven is edible.  And every last scrap of it too!


----------



## High_Gravity

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



I heard the Chinese food is outstanding there, as well as the Cajun food.


----------



## Unkotare

sfcalifornia said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.
> I will have more info soon.
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more important thing-
> 
> Never ask the waiter what he puts on the table.
> 
> If it's tasty, it's tasty.
> 
> Don't ask, you really don't wanna know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians have a saying:  Anything that walks, crawls, swims or flies with its back to heaven is edible.  And every last scrap of it too!
Click to expand...




"Asians" have a saying?


----------



## Two Thumbs

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA



Don't strike up a conversation with a local, they will be questioned as to what exactly you talked about.

obviously try the local food, tea and wine.

don't talk polotics, 
don't take anything from anyone
Always carry id on you.


----------



## Unkotare

Two Thumbs said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't strike up a conversation with a local, they will be questioned as to what exactly you talked about.
> 
> obviously try the local food, tea and wine.
> 
> don't talk polotics,
> don't take anything from anyone
> Always carry id on you.
Click to expand...



Nonsense. You can obviously have a conversation with 'locals.' Even about politics, religion, etc. Just don't join in any demonstrations out in Tiananmen Square and you (and whomever you are talking to) will be fine. You say "try the wine," but if you ask for Chinese wine you may be given baijiu, which is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Lipush

Bargain on markets.

They love it.

But when finding a good price after bargaining, do not back up, they will find it offensive.


----------



## Rocko

High_Gravity said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Chinese food is outstanding there, as well as the Cajun food.
Click to expand...


Actually, the one thing I didn't like about China was the food, but I'm a real picky eater.My friends loved it though.


----------



## Rocko

BTW you'll see the craziest driving in the world in China, and the people really know how to drink. They drink rice wine (which taste like whisky) like it's water.


----------



## Unkotare

Picky eaters miss out on a lot.


----------



## Unkotare

Rocko said:


> BTW you'll see the craziest driving in the world in China, and the people really know how to drink. They drink rice wine (which taste like whisky) like it's water.



Actually, it's usually made from sorghum, and it is a big stretch to say it tastes like whiskey.


----------



## Rocko

Unkotare said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you'll see the craziest driving in the world in China, and the people really know how to drink. They drink rice wine (which taste like whisky) like it's water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's usually made from sorghum, and it is a big stretch to say it tastes like whiskey.
Click to expand...


I'm not a big hard liqour connosseur, except for voka tonics, but whatever they drink tastes like gasoline. They slam it down and yell gumbye. I'm speaking from experiance. I was there on business. Every dinner we went to, they made us takead multiple shots and us drunk.


----------



## rdean

Anyone been to China?

Marco Polo


----------



## Unkotare

Rocko said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you'll see the craziest driving in the world in China, and the people really know how to drink. They drink rice wine (which taste like whisky) like it's water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's usually made from sorghum, and it is a big stretch to say it tastes like whiskey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a big hard liqour connosseur, except for voka tonics, but whatever they drink tastes like gasoline. They slam it down and yell gumbye. I'm speaking from experiance. I was there on business. Every dinner we went to, they made us takead multiple shots and us drunk.
Click to expand...



That's gan bei, and you say it before you take a drink, like 'cheers!'


----------



## MeBelle

Unkotare said:


> Don't call them "sticks." Devote the all of ten minutes it will take to learn how to use chopsticks. It's not difficult, and it will make you look like much more of a civilized visitor. Before you leave, make yourself eat with chopsticks for a couple of days at home and you'll have it mastered for the rest of your life. Certainly most people/places will be happy to provide you with at least a spoon if you need it, but if you can *eat without being afraid of chopsticks you won't look like some helpless, overgrown baby*.



Meanie!! 
I have some pinched nerve issues that are being dealt with but at this time don't have full faculties of some of my fingers.


----------



## MeBelle

Good news!!!

Learned yesterday that we will be visiting north of Hong Kong!! 

I'm still laughing!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda

MeBelle60 said:


> Good news!!!
> 
> Learned yesterday that we will be visiting north of Hong Kong!!
> 
> I'm still laughing!!!!



Why are you laughing? Sorry, I don't understand.

Does north of Hong Kong mean mainland China?  Will it mean Quanzhou?  I've been there and to Shantou, which is also north of Hong Kong.  I flew to Hong Kong, and from there took a ferry to the mainland and went by car to Shantou and flew to Quanzhou.  This was over 20 years ago, though.  A year ago I went back to China but to Shanghai and Beijing.  China has changed a lot in 20 years.  However, most people do not speak English. Hope you will have a guide.  If you are staying in Western style hotels, you don't need to take a fork with you.  Also, you will find food that is Western.  I would suggest getting a guide book, however.  I travel a lot and find a good guide book invaluable. Recommend Eyewitness Travel.


----------



## Saigon

I was puzzled by the 'laughing' bit as well.

The first time I went to Hong Kong I was surprised by how much land north of Kowloon is part of Hong Kong. I went up to visit the Thousand Buddhas Pagoda (?) and a couple of other sites that seemed some distance from the city, but that are still in Hong Kong. It's an interesting area.


----------



## waltky

Granny says if ya go...

... wear one o' dem coolie hats...

... so's dey'll think yer one o' dem...

... an' fit in...

... an' dat way dey won't rip ya off...

... atta tourist traps.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> I was puzzled by the 'laughing' bit as well.
> 
> The first time I went to Hong Kong I was surprised by how much land north of Kowloon is part of Hong Kong. I went up to visit the Thousand Buddhas Pagoda (?) and a couple of other sites that seemed some distance from the city, but that are still in Hong Kong. It's an interesting area.



I didn't have much of a tourist experience in Hong Kong, or at all during my first trip to China 22 years ago. I went with a Chinese friend who was studying in the US. In Hong Kong we stayed with her 'aunt,' who was actually a close family friend. Her husband was away, and it was just we women, three of us. She made a special chicken soup that was for women, meant to improve female health in some way. It tasted awful. Then we spent a lot of time shopping, looking for good deals on Jade and gold. I am not a shopper and am not into jewelry, but it was kind of interesting. We also spent some time getting my visa for the mainland. One day we met up with a 'cousin' and her husband and child and went to the water park for the day. Watching dolphins and whales do tricks is another thing I have no interest in, but I went along because it was polite. Another time her 'uncle' took us out to eat and we had 'hot pot,' which I'd never even heard of. One morning, we had tea at an outdoor 'cafe,' and I ate a couple of steamed dumplings. This was in their totally non-Western neighborhood. For the rest of my 3 week trip, everything I ate ran right through me. I lost a lot of weight, which I was actually happy about.

On the mainland we also stayed with relatives. First we stayed at her brother-in-law's apartment. He and his wife were higher ups in the local 'party' and they had the most beautiful and beautifully furnished apartment I've ever been in. Gorgeous.

Then we went to her parents' apartment. I slept on a wooden bed, no mattress. I remember one day very distinctly: I was sitting on the bed writing in my journal, and her grandmother came in and sat on the floor across from the bed and just watched me. I was a whole new thing to most of the people I met between Hong Kong and Guangzhou: they had never seen a Caucasian except on TV or in a movie. 

My friend was very busy with seeing relatives she hadn't seen in a couple of years, and I sat around a lot listing to very loud and fast Chinese for hours at a time. We did a little sight seeing. There was a sight seeing day in Guangzhou and a tour of the porcelain factory her father managed. A friend of hers spent a day taking me to a beautiful park, the kind of place you see in paintings with lots of water, hills, and bridges. 

An uncle in Australia died, and there was a memorial service. I was the designated photographer for them while they chanted and burned fake money and incense. The nuns and monks were funny because they sat around smoking & with their feet up on the tables and didn't act at all pious the way Western monks and nuns do. ~There were a couple of visits to temples and some other sight seeing; a big thing at that time was looking at some of the new 5 star hotels being put up. They were very proud of those things. She had told me I didn't need to get a guide book before going as she would be with me; but, in the end, I wished I had one, but too late. 

I've got some great pictures, but they are from before digital cameras, so I don't have a way to put them up here. 

We ate dinner every night Chinese family style with 2 or three main dishes in big bowls and each person with their own rice bowl. Everyone dipped their chopsticks into the main bowls and held the food over their own rice while eating it and then having a little rice. I was already good with chopsticks before I went so it was no problem, but the mixing saliva thing was something to get used to. But, when in Rome.... 

One day we ran into a former high school teacher of hers and were invited to her home, where I also met her husband, also a teacher. They talked about their experiences during the Cultural Revolution when they were taken away from teaching and were made to labor on a collective farm. Really amazing.

Those are some of the highlights. Overall, it was a very interesting trip.  Oh, and twice, I was offered in a kind of half serious half joking way female infants born to a couple of my friend's cousins we visited.  It was the grandmothers making the offer.  The expression on the mothers' faces was shock, horror and fear.  I declined, of course, and we all kind of laughed it off, and the mothers looked so relieved.


----------



## Esmeralda

Second, you have completely missed the point of my post, apparently because it was understated.  I think my experience was vastly superior to a typical tourist experience, vastly.  And I am extremely thankful I had such an opportunity.  

I was not the only Caucasian people in Hong Kong or Guangzhou had ever seen, obviously not. But in the two cities I stayed in between those places, yes, in those days, most people had never seen a Caucasion in person.  They were not tourists cities, they were ordinary cities.  When I walked down the street, people turned to stare, especially school children.  I have pictures of little girls pointing and giggling at the 'white' person.  I asked my friend why her grandmother came into the room to just watch me, and that is what my friend told me, because her grandmother had never seen a Caucasian before.  

When I said we did things I wouldn't do normally, like shopping or going to a water park or eating food my taste buds weren't used to, I did them happily without a complaint.  As a traveler rather than a tourist, one is more interested in immersing oneself into the culture than seeing the 'sights.'  I had a very amazing and unique experience.


----------



## Saigon

Certainly I think it is possible to go to places where we are either the first white person some local children have ever seen - or at least the only one they have seen recently! 

Of course we can't know if we are the first, second, or fifth tourist to pass that way in the past year, but it is a strange and often slightly eerie experience to be in a place so remote that local life stalls while people come to check out the white person. The first time it happened to me (in rural Moroco) that kids wanted to touch my hair, look into my (blue) eyes and touch my clothes I found it really disarming. 

I haven't had it often, but once in rural Moldova and once in Burundi have stuck in my mind. In a country the size of China, I am sure it must happen quite often. 

I once stayed on a tiny atoll in the Philippines where I asked someone whether other tourists ever stayed in the village - sure, he told me, we had an American couple here just last year!


----------



## Unkotare

Everyone wants to believe the "I was the first white person they'd ever seen!" bit, but it's almost never true. Everyone wants to feel special, I guess. When travelling, I think it is much better to be humble than special.


----------



## Saigon

Unkotare - 

Ironically, I think it is the more humble travellers who are likely to go to places where extremely few travellers ever go. 

Being the first white person some local children have ever seen doesn't make a person special - but it may make the person FEEL special for a while, and so it should. It is a special, humanising experience.


----------



## Unkotare

As I was saying..........


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Certainly I think it is possible to go to places where we are either the first white person some local children have ever seen - or at least the only one they have seen recently!
> 
> Of course we can't know if we are the first, second, or fifth tourist to pass that way in the past year, but it is a strange and often slightly eerie experience to be in a place so remote that local life stalls while people come to check out the white person. The first time it happened to me (in rural Moroco) that kids wanted to touch my hair, look into my (blue) eyes and touch my clothes I found it really disarming.
> 
> I haven't had it often, but once in rural Moldova and once in Burundi have stuck in my mind. In a country the size of China, I am sure it must happen quite often.
> 
> I once stayed on a tiny atoll in the Philippines where I asked someone whether other tourists ever stayed in the village - sure, he told me, we had an American couple here just last year!



I was with a Chinese person from that area. She was a student in the US, not a US resident or citizen.  She was *not* a Chinese American.  She is the one who told me most of the people had never seen a Caucasian in person.  I didn't bring it up, she did.  I didn't imagine it, and I don't know why it is such a big deal or unbelieveable, and I have no idea why someone would want to brag about such a thing.  It just is. She was very, very Chinese. I doubt she would be thinking that was something I wanted to hear; it simply would not be in her frame of reference.  I am very surprised at the scepticism about it, but it seems mostly to come from someone who has probably never even been outside the US.

I have no idea why someone would 'like to think' that they were the only white person these people had seen.  It was not my idea; it was my friend's idea, someone who grew up in that area.  I also never met anyone else who spoke English except my friend and one or two of her friends who were also university students.  She had to translate everything for me, which was very difficult for her, and lots of times, I just sat for hours listening while she talked to relatives because it was just too much for me to expect her to constantly stop and translate or even summarize what they were talking about.

First off, this is 22  years ago and not in places in China where a tourist would normally go.  If there would be Caucasians in those cities, it would be for business purposes, not tourism.  But the businessmen I saw were from Taiwan, not from the West.  Also, people were poor then and did not travel.  Probably most of those people had never been outside of their cities.  In the time we spent in those two cities, I did not see another Caucasian.  It was an odd experience for me to be the only white person.  I've have never had that happen before or since.  

China is vastly different today than it was 22 years ago.  I know because I was there just this past year and saw the difference.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda - 



> In the time we spent in those two cities, I did not see another Caucasian. It was an odd experience for me to be the only white person. I've have never had that happen before or since.



It is a very odd and humbling experience, and I find your story entirely believable - and rather special. 

It isn't something any of us will experience more than once or twice in a lifetime.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Unkotare -
> 
> Ironically, I think it is the more humble travellers who are likely to go to places where extremely few travellers ever go.
> 
> Being the first white person some local children have ever seen doesn't make a person special - but it may make the person FEEL special for a while, and so it should. It is a special, humanising experience.



Seriously, feel special?  I don't get any of this. It didn't make me 'feel special.'  It just was.  How oddly some people look at things. I thought it was interesting, that's all.  What was oddest to me was being the only white person, no other white people anywhere I went for about a week and a half.  That was memorable impression.  I had never experienced anything like that and it gave me some insight into others that happens to in the US, being a minority race and being mostly surrounded by white people all the time.  Which is something maybe younger people don't understand because things have changed so much in the past 40 years.  When I was in high school, a school of 2000 students, there were only about 5 black kids there.  That experience in China gave me some insight to how they must have felt most of the time, living in an all white neighborhood, going to an all white school.


----------



## Saigon

> Seriously, feel special? I don't get any of this. It didn't make me 'feel special.'



Well, ok, to me it was quite a unique moment. I was quite young at the time, and it made me reflect on some of those big questions about identity and humanity. It's something I always remember about Morocco, and I have forgotten much of the rest of the trip. 

As I said, it's something I've experienced only 2 or 3 times in my life, and on each occassion it's been something very humbling, something that gives me pause to question my life in relation to those of the people around me. 

I found seeing a lion for the first time very special as well - no doubt other people's experiences are very different.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Seriously, feel special? I don't get any of this. It didn't make me 'feel special.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ok, to me it was quite a unique moment. I was quite young at the time, and it made me reflect on some of those big questions about identity and humanity. It's something I always remember about Morocco, and I have forgotten much of the rest of the trip.
> 
> As I said, it's something I've experienced only 2 or 3 times in my life, and on each occassion it's been something very humbling, something that gives me pause to question my life in relation to those of the people around me.
> 
> I found seeing a lion for the first time very special as well - no doubt other people's experiences are very different.
Click to expand...


Perhaps it is the use of the word special that is the problem.  To you it may mean one thing, but in American vernivcular these days, it can be sneering and derogative. It's like 'pathetic.' The literal meaning of pathetic comes from pathos, great pity. But it is used nowadays to sneer at and denigrate.

What I felt most was lucky to be going through the experience I was going through, though it was also quite challenging, and I was much younger and  had far less experience traveling than I do now.  I wish I could redo it now, I'd be able to appreciate and  handle it much better.  

~The humbling part for me was being the only Caucasian around and being, except for one or two students, whom I saw only once twice, other than my friend, the only person who spoke English.  No one spoke English.  That really does give you a different perspective because, as a native English speaker, I am used to someone usually speaking English wherever I go.  Even people from other cultures, Europeans, and these days Asians too, expect to be able to use English when traveling because it is the most widely used international language.  But it was being the only person of my race that was the most overwhelming feeling.   Almost a little scary in an odd way.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda- 

You could be right (about use of the word 'special')! 

To me the experience was powerful, humbling and thought-provoking...and in that way 'special'. It was the kind of experience that myself and my travel companion of the time talked about quite intensely afterwards, and I think both felt that we had been lucky to experience something that not everyone gets to experience. 

As with seeing the lion, it is not something that happens everyday. It is something not everyone is fortunate enough to experience.


> No one spoke English. That really does give you a different perspective.



It does, and for me this is one of the main reasons we travel - to experience shifts in perception, to experience new and different things, to question where and why and how we are in relation to our surroundings.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Anyone been to China?
> 
> Marco Polo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDGZQIdN9qk



am i right about Dean or what?.....he cant be in any conversation without bringing Republicans in........now is the guy just a tad obsessive?....


----------



## Unkotare

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone been to China?
> 
> Marco Polo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDGZQIdN9qk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i right about Dean or what?.....he cant be in any conversation without bringing Republicans in........now is the guy just a tad obsessive?....
Click to expand...



To say the least.


----------



## syrenn

check and see if you need shots
make sure you take imodium with you
learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!



I was there when they had SARS.  No shot for that.  But I had already had MMR - the diseases.  Where I was was too far north for malaria.  I took Levaquin the entire time and did fine.  Wish I had done that in Egypt.  My gut hasn't been the same since.  I'm allergic to imodium, but if you get a bug it won't help, you need antibiotics.  Took me a week to get over the Egypt trip. 

Nurses there kept pushing us to drink distilled water only.  Any other kind, spring water, etc. can be contaminated.  The water in the hotel was filtered so it was safe.  Vanderbilt Travel told me not to eat anything fresh because it would have been washed in their water, so I followed that except for the fresh figs, not figs like we have, they were like little apples.  But it was served by nurses, so I hoped they were washed in clean water.  

Chop sticks are good.  But they serve a little shot glass of 'fire water' - tastes like pure grain alcohol.  It really perks up that hot green tea on a cool afternoon.  

I got sick with something respiratory that the Levaquin didn't get while there and no one would sit next to me on the plane because of the SARS thing.  People there were walking around with  masks on , as if that would help anything.  It won't.  But I got 4 seats and all the pillows and blankets on the plane coming home.  Free wine, a little ativan with = a good 8 hours sleep over the Pacific.  Don't know what I had.  I got over it fast with antibiotics of a different sort.  And I've only had 2 colds since 2002 when I was there, something I find a bit of a mystery, cuz I could always catch cold easily.  

Are you going.  Have fun if you do.      Don't let anyone bully you about it.  Your experience is as good as any.  I got to see a lot of health care facilities.  Lots of discrepancies in those.  Very intersting.


----------



## Saigon

syrenn said:


> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!



Immodium is not a cure. 

I generally carry it for emergencies, but it is not as essential as Ciprofloxacin, which is a cure. People need to be careful with Immodium, as it can do more harm than good.


----------



## Esmeralda

syrenn said:


> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!



I went to China in November of 2011.  Americans need a visa to go to China.  What immunizations you get are up to you.  You should check it out with your doctor and get what is advised.  I didn't get any because I had, within the past 10 years, had certain ones when I traveled to India.  Also, it depends on where you are going to be.  I wasn't planning to go to any rural areas, though I did end up having tea on one farm and having lunch on another.  I drank only bottled water throughout the trip.  I did not get sick at all.  One rule of thumb is not to eat food that is sold on the street.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Don't Say "I'm American I know my rights".


----------



## westwall

My advice is dependent on where you are going.  However, some things are universal.  China can be real dry and there is rampant pollution so take hard candies or mints to suck on to keep your mouth moist, also tap water is unsafe so prepare for that.


----------



## MeBelle

Esmeralda said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!!!
> 
> Learned yesterday that we will be visiting north of Hong Kong!!
> 
> I'm still laughing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are you laughing?* Sorry, I don't understand.
> 
> Does north of Hong Kong mean mainland China?  Will it mean Quanzhou?  I've been there and to Shantou, which is also north of Hong Kong.  I flew to Hong Kong, and from there took a ferry to the mainland and went by car to Shantou and flew to Quanzhou.  This was over 20 years ago, though.  A year ago I went back to China but to Shanghai and Beijing.  China has changed a lot in 20 years.  However, most people do not speak English. Hope you will have a guide.  If you are staying in Western style hotels, you don't need to take a fork with you.  Also, you will find food that is Western.  I would suggest getting a guide book, however.  I travel a lot and find a good guide book invaluable. Recommend Eyewitness Travel.
Click to expand...


I laughed because north of Hong Kong covers lots of territory .


----------



## MeBelle

MeBelle60 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news!!!
> 
> Learned yesterday that we will be visiting north of Hong Kong!!
> 
> I'm still laughing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why are you laughing?* Sorry, I don't understand.
> 
> Does north of Hong Kong mean mainland China?  Will it mean Quanzhou?  I've been there and to Shantou, which is also north of Hong Kong.  I flew to Hong Kong, and from there took a ferry to the mainland and went by car to Shantou and flew to Quanzhou.  This was over 20 years ago, though.  A year ago I went back to China but to Shanghai and Beijing.  China has changed a lot in 20 years.  However, most people do not speak English. Hope you will have a guide.  If you are staying in Western style hotels, you don't need to take a fork with you.  Also, you will find food that is Western.  I would suggest getting a guide book, however.  I travel a lot and find a good guide book invaluable. Recommend Eyewitness Travel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I laughed because north of Hong Kong covers lots of territory .*
Click to expand...




Saigon said:


> *I was puzzled by the 'laughing' bit as well.*
> 
> The first time I went to Hong Kong I was surprised by how much land north of Kowloon is part of Hong Kong. I went up to visit the Thousand Buddhas Pagoda (?) and a couple of other sites that seemed some distance from the city, but that are still in Hong Kong. It's an interesting area.



Saigon-sorry for your puzzlement of the obvious.


----------



## MeBelle

Esmeralda said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to China, twice. Where are you going to be in China?  How long are you going to be there?
> 
> I've been to Shanghai, Bejing, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, Shantou, and Choazhou and a bit of countryside.  It's a big country. Where will you be?
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where exactly are you going? How long will you stay?
Click to expand...




sfcalifornia said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Hong Kong and Taiwan but have not visited China.  I did just fly through Beijing a couple of months ago and had an interesting time in the airport lounge getting on the wifi.
> 
> First I had to scan my passport into a machine in order to get a passcode.  Then I had to log on to the government site and register.  Had to get two passcodes because I kept trying to log on through Google and after about 10 minutes I remembered Google doesn't work in China LOL.
> 
> How long are you going and where?  Have a great trip!
Click to expand...




MeBelle60 said:


> *Not sure where we are going or how long we are staying.*
> *I will have more info soon.*
> Please keep on with the tips and when we get narrowed down I'll post more info.
> 
> *I do know we will be looking at undeveloped real estate.
> Bringing Western medical facilities to the East.*



*OK-does everyone understand now?*​


----------



## Sunshine

Saigon said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immodium is not a cure.
> 
> I generally carry it for emergencies, but it is not as essential as Ciprofloxacin, which is a cure. People need to be careful with Immodium, as it can do more harm than good.
Click to expand...


Cipro and Levaquin are both good.


----------



## Sunshine

westwall said:


> My advice is dependant on where you are going.  However, some things are universal.  China can be real dry and there is ramapant pollution so take hard candies or mints to suck on to keep your mouth moist, also tap water is unsafe so prepare for that.



Yes, and if you are going to Beijing or any big city and you have asthma, don't forget your medicine.  The air is really bad.  It was the first time I ever saw brown air.  Literally.  Then one day it rained and all the brown was gone for a while.


----------



## Esmeralda

The reason for not eating food sold at street stalls or kiosks is because if you don't there is less likelihood of getting sick.  It is a general rule of thumb for people who know about traveling  in other than first world countries.


----------



## Unkotare

If you don't find a 'night market' and try the food sold on the street corners in China you are really missing out.


----------



## MeBelle

OK! Found out where we are going!

Rushan, Shandong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MeBelle

Won't be going over until September. 
Passports next on the list.
Visas are not an issue.


----------



## Unkotare

Well, at the very least you can visit Shanghai, Beijing, do the Great Wall and all that.


----------



## MeBelle

Got our new passports today!
They sure have a different look than my expired one.


----------



## MeBelle

I had a conversation with my Doc about Rushan. He is from China.
He said the city is in a very wealthy part of the Province.

I complained to him regarding the lack of real information I can find on the internet.
He laughed and agreed with me.


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!



And...I didn't need any shots due to the fact I've traveled extensively through Europe.


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...I didn't need any shots due to the fact I've traveled extensively through Europe.
Click to expand...


then tell the Chinese to get shots to protect themselves from you!!!   

are you working on that chopstick proficiency? We can always get you some children's chopsticks if you cant get the hang of it.  










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8mw8SWS5nM]How To Use Chopsticks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Do not eat  Virgin Eggs you may get pissed off.






A Chinese Delicacy


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> check and see if you need shots
> make sure you take imodium with you
> learn to use those chopsticks its not that hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...I didn't need any shots due to the fact I've traveled extensively through Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *then tell the Chinese to get shots to protect themselves from you!!!   *
> 
> are you working on that chopstick proficiency? We can always get you some children's chopsticks if you cant get the hang of it.
Click to expand...


Biatch!  I need surgery on one of my hands!
Hopefully I'll be on the mend before we get there.
If all else fails, I may bring sporks with me 

Is there a 'Hello Kitty" version of children's chopsticks?


----------



## MeBelle

Connery said:


> Do not eat  Virgin Eggs you may get pissed off.
> 
> A Chinese Delicacy



Yuck!

My mama taught me to try a new food before I made judgement.

I'll pass on this one and just say no!


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...I didn't need any shots due to the fact I've traveled extensively through Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *then tell the Chinese to get shots to protect themselves from you!!!   *
> 
> are you working on that chopstick proficiency? We can always get you some children's chopsticks if you cant get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biatch!  I need surgery on one of my hands!
> Hopefully I'll be on the mend before we get there.
> If all else fails, I may bring sporks with me
> 
> Is there a 'Hello Kitty" version of children's chopsticks?
Click to expand...



is there anything hello kitty doesnt make? Are you looking for training chopsticks.... or real ones?


----------



## syrenn

MeBelle60 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat  Virgin Eggs you may get pissed off.
> 
> A Chinese Delicacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> My mama taught me to try a new food before I made judgement.
> 
> I'll pass on this one and just say no!
Click to expand...


from a city called Dongyang none the less......


----------



## Connery

MeBelle60 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat  Virgin Eggs you may get pissed off.
> 
> A Chinese Delicacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> My mama taught me to try a new food before I made judgement.
> 
> I'll pass on this one and just say no!
Click to expand...


When it comes to street vendors I use the "New York Rule". The pretzel and dog  guys never leave their carts to relieve themselves and there is no place for them to go except the side of the cart and I cannot imagine they wash up afterward either. Ya can't pay me enough to munch on one of their pretzels or those rubber dicks  they pass off as hot dogs.

At least in China there are no illusions; someone takes a squirt in the broth  in order to make your eggs a savory delight.


----------



## Unkotare

I don't see anything in the 'sources' provided that proves in the slightest that this story is true.


----------



## Connery

Unkotare said:


> I don't see anything in the 'sources' provided that proves in the slightest that this story is true.



The following source states, "The eggs are believed to provide remarkable health benefits such as reducing body heat, enhancing blood circulation and reinvigorating the body." My guess is it would be stronger ABs from all the retching after realizing what the eggs are soaked in.

China's Popular Urine-Soaked "Virgin Boy Eggs" Are Touted As Having Medicinal Benefits : US/World : Medical Daily


----------



## MeBelle

syrenn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *then tell the Chinese to get shots to protect themselves from you!!!   *
> 
> are you working on that chopstick proficiency? We can always get you some children's chopsticks if you cant get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biatch!  I need surgery on one of my hands!
> Hopefully I'll be on the mend before we get there.
> If all else fails, I may bring sporks with me
> 
> Is there a 'Hello Kitty" version of children's chopsticks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> is there anything hello kitty doesnt make? Are you looking for training chopsticks.... or real ones?
Click to expand...

Both! Must train the hand after surgery (cheap version of PT).


----------



## MeBelle

Connery said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not eat  Virgin Eggs you may get pissed off.
> 
> A Chinese Delicacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> My mama taught me to try a new food before I made judgement.
> 
> I'll pass on this one and just say no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to street vendors I use the "New York Rule". *The pretzel and dog  guys never leave their carts to relieve themselves and there is no place for them to go except the side of the cart and I cannot imagine they wash up afterward either.* Ya can't pay me enough to munch on one of their pretzels or those rubber dicks  they pass off as hot dogs.
> 
> At least in China there are no illusions; someone takes a squirt in the broth  in order to make your eggs a savory delight.
Click to expand...


Maybe they wear adult diapers?


----------



## Connery

You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."

Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine


----------



## Unkotare

Connery said:


> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine




I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> Hubby and I are going there on a business trip in June/July.
> 
> Have any dos or don'ts to offer?
> 
> TIA





So, did you go?


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was there 20 some years ago.  I am sure it has changed some.
> treat the prople nice and they will treat you nice.
> I would say that most areas now cater better to westerners. * I spent 3 weeks eating with 2 sticks *
> Virtually no baked bread either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not  skilled at eating with sticks.
> ....
Click to expand...



A simple skill to master.


----------



## the other mike

I've never been there, but one of these might come in handy.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.
Click to expand...


Spitting is a national pastime.

I've been to Hong Kong.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spitting is a national pastime.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


Less than it used to be.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spitting is a national pastime.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than it used to be.
Click to expand...


They all go to Thailand to do it.


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spitting is a national pastime.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than it used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all go to Thailand to do it.
Click to expand...


To spit?


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may like a nice "Eyeball shaving" during your visit to  China.  "Eye cleaning is an ancient craft in China, but it is dying out. Liu Deyuan has operated an eye-cleaning stand in a small park in Chengdu city for the past 7 years. He offers a head and face shave plus an eye cleaning for RMB5."
> 
> Eyeball shaving in China - Grooming - ShortList Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about eye cleaning, but ear cleaning is a pretty popular road-side service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spitting is a national pastime.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Less than it used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all go to Thailand to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To spit?
Click to expand...


Yes.

It’s everywhere. In swimming pools.......you name it.


----------

